# 220 Elite Stainless Carry - would this be a deal breaker . . .



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got word that finally, a 220 Elite S.S. Carry that I've been waiting for has just come available (on-line), so I bought it. The rumor that the new Sigs (this model anyway) may start being produced in the good ole USA seems to be true. The sales guy checked and no "made in Germany" is on the frame. Would that be a big deal to you? You might know that after waiting for one of these for a little while now (not as long as alot of others though), this one would be w/o the made in Germany stamp. I just asked if the stamp was there, knowing full well that it would be. Oh well, oh well. At any rate, I gave the nod for them to go ahead and send it and has shipped out already. I should get it Fri. or Sat. They got only one in and once I received the "back in-stock" notice, I was barely one minute faster than the next caller in placing the order. I'd be curious to see if others being shipped would be German. Possibly a mixed bag now.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

I personally think there is WAY too much emphasis placed on German made vs. American made. I couldn't care less. Have you had experience with both or anyone you know or are you just listening to the internet know it alls that obviously DON'T know everything they think they do or they would have opened their very own gun manufacturer years ago and made perfect weapons for us all down here in reality !!!

Another internet "it has to be true" discussion. Belgian Brownings are superior to Japanese Brownings. Bull crap, a full load of it. 

I ride a Harley, I love my Harley. Years ago I bought the 2001 Honda Goldwing 1800 when it first came out. Sold it a year later, my Harley Ultra has 65,000 miles on it, I ride, not pose like some Harley owners. And I usually have a 2nd bike in the garage also, keeps the miles down on the Harley.
When asked what bike was better, I always reply, " The Honda was WAY faster tho' a little heavier, handled WAY better, stopped way quicker, was more dependable, cruise works better. But, I prefer my old technology Harley, personal preference, but I'm NOT ignorant enough to tell anyone the Harley with all it's outdated technology, is anywhere near as nice as a Honda Goldwing. But, think of it like this, guys over 45 years old. Would you prefer a MINT 1968 Pontiac GTO or that new, far advanced model? Personally I would take a mint shape $40,000.00 1968 GTO over the new one, but that's just me. I digress.
Get the Elite and love it, it'll do anything AND everything a German model will do. I had a P220 Elite and let it get away. I'll get another and don't care where it was built. I currently have a P220SAS, a P220 Scorpion and a P220 Equinox. I like me some P220's !!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sigs have been manufactured in the US since the early 90's... and are also manufactured in Germany. This quality myth seems to continue to run rampant on the interwebs... I have no issues with my Exeter models and don't feel a stamp from West Germany would make my Sigs any better or more accurate. 

Sig is actually a Swiss designed firearm with a manufacturing plant based out of Germany (originally Sauer & Sohn Firearms). Coming out of the Germany factory does not mean your getting a higher quality a Sig compared to the Exeter models. Some will say German models hold their value more... but I think all Sigs tend to hold their value just fine.

SIG stands for Swiss Industrial Company... SIG also stands for quality, no matter where it's manufactured.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks to you both. Glad you feel so emphatic about it as I already have it on the way. Took so long for one to become available again, I was pretty excited getting the notice and jumped right on it, beating others to the punch. It was only after I had committed and paid for it that I called back about the made in Germany question. Anyway, I did it, not knowing how soon others will be arriving. Probably not long. But, I suspect they'll be Exeter models for the most part. Curious to see.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I got back from my ffl this afternoon and brought my new 220 Elite Stainless Carry home. Would have preferred the frame to be stamped "made in Germany" (oh well), but whether it be a German frame or Exeter frame, still a pretty pistol. The rosewood grips are beautiful. It is a fresh one too and probably one of the first out of the US plant, with a build date of Mar-27-14. Pretty happy with it and makes a nice addition to my other Sigs, as well as with all of my other pistols.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Wait 'till you shoot it, phenomenal weapon !!!


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks and can't wait.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Not the glamour shots yet, but here's the proof of ownership shot . . .


----------

